# nephew on Springmaid



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

My nephew and his son, my great nephew, are fishing today on Springmaid pier and staying with me through the weekend. I dont get to see them very often. They got to the pier around 7. I had some things to do this morning so I rode to the pier on my scooter. I was informed by a very preppy looking kid that it would cost me 8 dollars just to park.REALLY? 8 DOLLARS? what the hell! Do they think they're Surfside or something. It cost 5 dollars to park all day in the tower in MB. I asked if that included the fee for walking the pier to see my family and he cheerfully replied "nope, that will cost extra" 

Its gonna be hard for me to endorse Springmaid Pier anymore

No wonder the piers are having such a hard time. 

I'm sure this will stir a hornets nest but lets face it.....the piers are getting a bit too expensive to fish on.


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a $8 parking fee at Cherry Grove pier too.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

If I didn't have a season pass I probably wouldn't go.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Makes no difference how good the fishing is, when they price themselves outta customers, they'll learn. People will simply have to say NO and go somewhere else for this to happen.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

the fishing piers in south Carolina have become tourist piers! sad but true fact!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

MYRTLE BEACH is a TOURIST TRAP, just like DAYTONA BEACH and PANAMA CITY are in FL . . . ! ! !


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

cutbait91 said:


> the fishing piers in south Carolina have become tourist piers! sad but true fact!


Yep....They want it the pier to be for the people staying at the resort. Which, by the way, costs $175 per night this week. LOL!


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Myrtle Beach a Tourist town Hmmmm that is new.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

That's an outrageous parking fee for sure.

Steve, you should start selling those hand-tied rigs and do scooter deliveries. HA









I really wonder how many piers down there would rebuild if (God forbid) there was another major hurricane.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

That's why I surf fish. At one time I would fish GC pier but now you can't find a place to park because of all the golf carts and beach goers parking there. Now they have a band and a bar on each end. I'm sure that's just for the fishermen. They check your coolers to make sure you don't have any beer, you can drink it but you have to buy it at their bar. They have not started to charge for parking or to walk on the pier yet.


----------



## hambone111 (Jun 4, 2015)

I parked across the road at cherry grove pier..public parking


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I don't have the Facebook, but sometimes I'll google the piers' facebook pages just to see what's going on. Apache's the one that posts the most pics of fish, based on what I've seen. 

The reason I posted that above about rebuilding after another disaster is I wonder how profitable they really are if they're geared toward fishermen only. I think I know the answer to the question. The NC piers are much more "fishermen oriented," but look at how many of them never get rebuilt. It's sad. Many of the best memories of my youth came from the Grand Strand piers, pre-resort-era. Not too many years ago, when racewire20 and I went to SM, we parked across the road there in the parking garage, and I don't remember there being a charge for it. Back in the day, you could park right beside the pier house at SM.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

rabbitdog2 said:


> That's why I surf fish. At one time I would fish GC pier but now you can't find a place to park because of all the golf carts and beach goers parking there. Now they have a band and a bar on each end. I'm sure that's just for the fishermen. They check your coolers to make sure you don't have any beer, you can drink it but you have to buy it at their bar. They have not started to charge for parking or to walk on the pier yet.


GC pier sells most booze in the area... Parking and walking gonna stay free


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I would think that most piers would NOT rebuild ecause of the cost per foot and insurance. one of the piers that I worked on only carries liability insurance. The cost per foot after HUGO was near or over $1000 per foot. NC piers are fisherman oriented due to the awesome fishing potential. They also build disposable piers. cheaper to rebuild.



BubbaHoTep said:


> I don't have the Facebook, but sometimes I'll google the piers' facebook pages just to see what's going on. Apache's the one that posts the most pics of fish, based on what I've seen.
> 
> The reason I posted that above about rebuilding after another disaster is I wonder how profitable they really are if they're geared toward fishermen only. I think I know the answer to the question. The NC piers are much more "fishermen oriented," but look at how many of them never get rebuilt. It's sad. Many of the best memories of my youth came from the Grand Strand piers, pre-resort-era. Not too many years ago, when racewire20 and I went to SM, we parked across the road there in the parking garage, and I don't remember there being a charge for it. Back in the day, you could park right beside the pier house at SM.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

BubbaHoTep said:


> That's an outrageous parking fee for sure.
> 
> Steve, you should start selling those hand-tied rigs and do scooter deliveries. HA
> 
> ...


funny you should mention that. I bought this bike brand new in 95. drove the fire out of it. it sat for 9 years and I just got it running again last month. 

View attachment 15812


Steve's river rig delivery service.....I LIKE IT!


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

2nd Ave pier had a 10.00 charge for 4th of july and actually made people leave if they didnt pay. Ethically and morally this just sounded off to me.


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> MYRTLE BEACH is a TOURIST TRAP, just like DAYTONA BEACH and PANAMA CITY are in FL . . . ! ! !


Yup. Sad but true and only getting worse. My advice, buy a boat!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

On the OBX of NC, Jennette's Pier is $12.00 to Bottom Fish, with a 2-Rod limit. Pin-Rig is $15, limited to 2 rods . . . Bogue Pier is $12.50 to Bottom Fish with a 2-Rod limit. $25.00 to Pin-Rig (4-Rod limit )

*http://www.jennettespier.net/fishing-rates-and-passes*

*http://www.bogueinletpier.com/rates.htm*

Down in FLORIDA, on the JUNO BEACH PIER ( My Favorite ), probably the BEST Pier on the East Coast of FL, is ONLY $4.00 to Fish ( For WHATEVER ), with a 3-Rod Limit !!!

*http://www.pbcgov.com/parks/locations/junobeach/junobeachparkpier.htm*


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought a year pass at springmaid for $200. Covers parking as well. More than got my money's worth.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Killasnipe said:


> 2nd Ave pier had a 10.00 charge for 4th of july and actually made people leave if they didn't pay. Ethically and morally this just sounded off to me.


maybe they did it because a lot of people park there because its free yet don't go to the pier or restaurant. I've seen people park and unload all their beach stuff and walk to the beach


----------



## CanAmMan (Jul 26, 2012)

We are coming to MB the first week of Aug. and staying at Ocean Lakes. I was thinking about going to the pier with my step-son and son-in-law to do some fishing and maybe bring the grandkids. But with parking being $8 and then the cost for everything else we may have to re-think this.


----------



## Bradtothebones (Jun 15, 2015)

Just get there early, you'll find a spot if you just drive past the garage. Might have to walk a little bit, but there are spots to be had


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Go to the state park pier not as bad there


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Bradtothebones said:


> Just get there early, you'll find a spot if you just drive past the garage. Might have to walk a little bit, but there are spots to be had


Good way to get towed.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll just take my surf heavers, go north or south of beloved MB and keep my little self on the sand. 8 bucks to park at a pier no way Jose' 
I use to fish Cheery Grove pier in September when the spots were running, I think it was $3 and plenty of fish. I never will forget one night a "lady" tried to pick me up on that pier. Trouble was I was in my 20's and she was bumping 60 wrinkled and reeeeaaaall salty.


----------

